# 1910 Napoleon



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 14, 2017)

I went to a little county museum today and in one room this bicycle was hanging from the rafters about 10 ft in the air...I took some pic of them and I though I would share them....I don't know much about either of the two...
Maybe some of you can enlighten me, thanks.   Pete


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 14, 2017)

These should have been with the above


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 14, 2017)

Did a little research and found the Napoleon was sold by Sears...........


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2017)

I sold one to @fordmike65  a while back.  I'm sure he did some research.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice Napoleon! Yes sold through Sears. Made by the davis sewing machine company. The ring is davis. Love love love that fork! The bicycle seems in very good conidtion. Wonder if the tubing is 7/8? Maybe not set up as one but would match the racer model. It reminds me of this sweet Harley fork. Wonder if it is the same style fork?


----------



## Harold (Pete) Allen (Feb 14, 2017)

I can't get up to it to touch/feel it.  I don't know if it could be bought.  I believe all the parts may be original and it belongs to the son of the original owner.  What would be a fair price to offer him?  thanks, Pete


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 15, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> Nice Napoleon! Yes sold through Sears. Made by the davis sewing machine company. The ring is davis. Love love love that fork! The bicycle seems in very good conidtion. Wonder if the tubing is 7/8? Maybe not set up as one but would match the racer model. It reminds me of this sweet Harley fork. Wonder if it is the same style fork? View attachment 422676




*Goldenindian ... the fork on the H-D racer is the Davis
racing fork.  Occasionally these  can be found on other
marques in the Davis lineup,  However, it's still a
difficult fork to find.

Not intending to Bogart this thread ... just making a con-
tribution regarding a Davis fork.  Will delete in full if a 
boundry has been crossed.

....... patric


*
*NOT MINE ....*
*

 




















 




 




 *


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you for sharing Patric!  Beautiful machine. Bicycles like the Dayton models, have the nickeled top, but not always the bottom like this Napoleon. I have seen more than a few of these forks with no sign of nickeling.


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 15, 2017)

Also could feature the flat topped fork. Which may account for the variation.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't see where that fork isn't the typical Napoleon nickel plated arch top fork.


----------

